# Moral Difference Between Being "Loopy" from a Lack of Sleep and Intoxication?



## Theoretical (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm currently in the midst of finishing my legal writing final, so I'm *highly* sleep deprived. At least for me, I get "loopy", say spontaneous random crazy things, and gain an even more warped-than-normal sense of humor when I'm extremely tired. 

Having never been intoxicated, I can't help but wonder if there's some similarities between the two states, and whether the moral implications and condemnation of drunkeness should be applied to sleep deprivation, at least in those who become "loopy".


----------



## Herald (Nov 20, 2008)

Unless you are depriving yourself of sleep for some immoral reason, I wouldn't worry about it. Every college student knows what sleep deprivation is all about. It may not be good for your long term healthy, but it's not akin to drunkenness.


----------



## Kim G (Nov 20, 2008)

Studies show that severe sleep deprivation does produce the same symptoms as drunkenness. But that's just it--shared symptoms doesn't mean equal in moral implications.

Perhaps there are still cautions that should be taken, like not driving a car. DUI may be different than falling asleep at the wheel or a slow reaction time, but it can produce the same harmful result.

When I was at college, my mom could always tell when I was tired because I'd slur my words on the phone. Usually I can fight off my feelings of exhaustion, but when I notice my words slurring, I know I'm sleep-deprived.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 20, 2008)

I would say it depends on why you are sleep deprived. Is it a necessity to stay awake as much as you are or are you just being a poor steward of your time. 

An example that I can see is that in Ranger School you get between 0-4 hrs a sleep a night for 63 days straight. People routinely have hallucinations due to sleep deprivation. Is it a sin to go to Ranger School? No.

Now on the other hand if I am staying up 'til 4 in the morning night after night just to play XBox, then I think you might be stepping over the line into a more sinful state.

Just my


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 20, 2008)

Whatever you do, make sure you reread what you wrote after getting some sleep. From past experience I sometimes find a 2AM brilliant observation ends up being loopy.


----------



## he beholds (Nov 20, 2008)

Well, we are called to be sober minded, right?


----------

